# One of the best TV Documentaries O have seen in a long time



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I don't watch much TV.

But the Sperm Whale Documentary on Channel 4 tonight, was superb.

Info Here

If you get chance to see a repeat, worth every minute of viewing.

TM


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Couldn't agree more. The enthusiasm and effort shown when she was trying to extend the Penis was above and beyond the call of duty.

The cause of death was a bit worrying. Are we determined to kill everything on our planet.
Fortunately the theory is that we will go long before insects and a fair proportion of those can even survive nuclear explosion and radiation.

Ever the optimist.

Steve


----------

